# Xerxes Primus - Australia



## Gnickrapon (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi all, 

Just chasing a little information, specifically from any Australians on the forum. My wait is just about over for my Xerxes Gyuto and I'm just trying to work out who it will be delivered by, once it hits Australia. It leaves via DHL but Claudia isn't 100% sure on who will be delivering it to my door. Anyone have any experience?

Cheers


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 26, 2017)

I've got one of this batch as well. When did Claudia tell you they were shipping out? Can't help with the postage question I'm afraid


----------



## Gnickrapon (Nov 26, 2017)

tgfencer said:


> I've got one of this batch as well. When did Claudia tell you they were shipping out? Can't help with the postage question I'm afraid



End of November is all the info I have sorry. I emailed last week asking a similar question, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet


----------



## loganrah (Nov 26, 2017)

No experience with Xerxes in particular but I have had packages delivered from overseas to Australia via DHL before and DHL has always done it the whole way, no passing off to auspost or anything like that.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 26, 2017)

It depends on which DHL service is used. In Germany normal DHL (slow) just means deutsche post, which passes the parcel to AU post and probably become untraceable after leaving Germany. It is a regular airmail service takes 7 - 14 days. 
If the service is* DHL Express*, it will be delivered by DHL and (their contractors) in major centres but passed to other couriers in regional areas of Australia. This is a traceable service and takes 3 to 5 days to arrive at your door.


----------



## Anton (Nov 26, 2017)

no expectations ah?....


----------



## Marek07 (Nov 26, 2017)

DHL from the US has always been delivered by DHL to my door (in Melbourne)... once on a Sunday! Can't be sure about a Canadian start.


----------



## Matus (Nov 27, 2017)

I can only confirm (after sending TON of packages from Germany to outside EU) that normal DHL (DHL owns most of Deutsche Post) package will offer little or no tracking once the package leaves EU and the package may take very long to arrive (many weeks). Using UPS, Fedex or DHL Express will cost MUCH more, but will ariive within a few days. 

On a side note - I found that shipping a package via Fedex (as a private person, not a business) was a major PITA, but once the Fedex finally managed to pick the package up, it was no problem.

I would say - Talk to Xerxes and see what the shipping options are.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 27, 2017)

I recently received a knife from Dictum in Germany which by my own error I chose regular DHL in the shipment choice. Destination country was South Africa. Basically the package was sent by regular mail. It got lost after leaving Germany. Calling DHL try told me to ask the sender to log a missing shipment on their end - I couldnt do it locally. The sender was told it would take 3 months to investigate. In the end the package was delivered by local postal services even without DHLs knowledge. My advice is to pay more and have it delivered by DHL Express. If its too late for that cross fingers and thumbs and await delivery from your local postal services! Good luck!!


----------



## Matus (Nov 27, 2017)

FoRdLaz said:


> I recently received a knife from Dictum in Germany which by my own error I chose regular DHL in the shipment choice. ... The sender was told it would take 3 months to investigate. In the end the package was delivered by local postal services even without DHLs knowledge. ...



Yep, I have a similar experience as a sender. Sometimes one chooses regular DHL for the price reasons. I have shipped a package to mainland China ... and it arrived in a good shape!  It was of course in limbo for about 8 weeks. Before I knew it could take this long I have indeed started an investigation (in DE) that was close to me getting a full refund. Had I not cancelled it, I would have got it - DHL did not know the package was delivered. When I come to think of it - I have not lost a single package yet and I have sent some 50 - 100 packages world wide, sometimes to tricky destinations.


----------



## rick alen (Nov 27, 2017)

loganrah said:


> No experience with Xerxes in particular but I have had packages delivered from overseas to Australia via DHL before and DHL has always done it the whole way, no passing off to auspost or anything like that.



I understand your concern, Ausy PO is recognized, around the entire fricken world, as the worlds fricken worst, and I've heard that from several vendors. Maybe it's just bad luck on my part but I've sent 10 packages to them via US postal which always hands over to whatever country's service, and 5 got lost, them claiming no responsibility.


----------



## rick alen (Nov 27, 2017)

pkjames said:


> It depends on which DHL service is used. In Germany normal DHL (slow) just means deutsche post, which passes the parcel to AU post and probably become untraceable after leaving Germany. It is a regular airmail service takes 7 - 14 days.
> If the service is* DHL Express*, it will be delivered by DHL and (their contractors) in major centres but passed to other couriers in regional areas of Australia. This is a traceable service and takes 3 to 5 days to arrive at your door.



DHL Express then, do it!


----------



## Gnickrapon (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. If Claudia responds to my emails, I'll be asking for DHL express. Have already paid 30euro in shipping, something tells me that wouldn't be express.....


----------



## Matus (Nov 27, 2017)

Gnickrapon said:


> Thanks for the help guys. If Claudia responds to my emails, I'll be asking for DHL express. Have already paid 30euro in shipping, something tells me that wouldn't be express.....



Depends. Maxim from JNS charges 30 for worldwide DHL Express, but he ships many more packages I guess and has a large discount.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 27, 2017)

rick alen said:


> I understand your concern, Ausy PO is recognized, around the entire fricken world, as the worlds fricken worst, and I've heard that from several vendors. Maybe it's just bad luck on my part but I've sent 10 packages to them via US postal which always hands over to whatever country's service, and 5 got lost, them claiming no responsibility.



I think the South African post office has you guys well beat into 2nd worst!


----------



## Gnickrapon (Nov 29, 2017)

For anyone wondering, I've had contact from Claudia. She had been responding to my emails, but for some reason they weren't getting to me. Deliveries are expected to begin mid December. There's also a facebook page that I found today that says the same. Still trying to get clarification on who will deliver it once it reaches my shores.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 29, 2017)

Insist on DHL Express. Shouldnt be difficult to do that in Germany


----------



## Gnickrapon (Nov 29, 2017)

FoRdLaz said:


> Insist on DHL Express. Shouldnt be difficult to do that in Germany



Yeah, I think I will be. Regardless of anything else, I'd like to have it for Christmas.


----------



## S-Line (Nov 29, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, when did you place your order with Claudia? I've had my order in since early September and still haven't gotten anything yet, communication with her definitely haven't been easy.


----------



## Gnickrapon (Nov 30, 2017)

S-Line said:


> Just out of curiosity, when did you place your order with Claudia? I've had my order in since early September and still haven't gotten anything yet, communication with her definitely haven't been easy.



Haha, around May I think it was. I placed my order whilst they were still out of stock though, so I knew there would be a wait. Prior to the last fortnight, I've found communication with her very easy tbh, I think they're having issues with their email. After replying to me several times, she eventually sent one from a different address and it got straight through to me. Perhaps ask her if there is an alternate form of communication when you email her next, that's what I did.


----------



## Jacob_x (Dec 4, 2017)

Difficult decision, but just had to pull out of my preordetr, which is hard after such a long wait and knowing it was only round the corner. Gotta sell some and knew if this one arrived it would be hard to let go.
If any of you want to console me by telling me how shite this batch is when it arrives, that would be most welcome...


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 13, 2017)

Speaking of which, has anyone received theirs yet? I've sent Claudia three emails and have received no reply.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 13, 2017)

Last time she said late nov...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2017)

I've heard there is a 2-3 week delay.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 13, 2017)

FoRdLaz said:


> I think the South African post office has you guys well beat into 2nd worst!



Literally could not be worse than SA post


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 13, 2017)

Claudia just emailed me back. Says Jannis is finishing the batch this week and she expects to get them Friday or Saturday. 

We'll see?


----------



## FoRdLaz (Dec 13, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Literally could not be worse than SA post



I know you have experience of both but I can almost guarantee you things have deteriorated significantly since you were last here Otto!


----------



## Eloh (Dec 13, 2017)

fyi
Jannis sent them yesterday, apparently. he posted this:
http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/2050/primus-thread?page=2&scrollTo=53801


----------



## Gnickrapon (Dec 13, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Claudia just emailed me back. Says Jannis is finishing the batch this week and she expects to get them Friday or Saturday.
> 
> We'll see?



Great, right when I didn't want it to be delivered haha. Holidays etc. Oh well, can't wait to get it. Haven't received a response regarding DHL express though....


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 14, 2017)

Really anxious to hear all the different reviews from this batch!


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 14, 2017)

Am the only one who seemed out and counted the number in this batch...just because?


----------



## Gnickrapon (Dec 14, 2017)

Claudia expects them to arrive on Monday according to an email. No DHL express either unless I want to fork out 120 Euro.....


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 16, 2017)

Just got an email from Claudia. She's shipping mine out on monday and wanted to confirm my address.

Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## YG420 (Dec 16, 2017)

Same &#128077;


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats guys. Anybody know what the difference is between Primus 2 and the puddle iron Primus?


----------



## YG420 (Dec 17, 2017)

I think Jannis told me thru email its a different handle material


----------



## fritze (Dec 17, 2017)

The Primus I has copper and the Primus II has forged (more labor-intensive) puddle iron on the handle. That should be the only difference.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 19, 2017)

Some Mouthwatering Picture from Jannis 







Its amazing that he is doing all the stuff himself..
Also his new concept knifes are also amazing!

The ones that get a Primus will love it  i got a custom Version of it and its my "final knife"


----------



## F-Flash (Dec 19, 2017)

Pictures of it krassi??


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 19, 2017)

Krassi said:


> its my "final knife"



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Good one Daniel


----------



## Gnickrapon (Dec 19, 2017)

Krassi said:


> Some Mouthwatering Picture from Jannis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhere among this pile of awesome is my knife. Can't wait, it's shipped and on it's way!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 20, 2017)

The eagle has landed! :viking:


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 20, 2017)

As someone who currently has two packages which appear to have been lost by the USPS, I'm very grateful this was shipped via DHL. Now I can track mine!

I count 55 in that batch. Wonder how many of them were spoken for by KKF members?


----------



## Anton (Dec 20, 2017)

Thats quite the haul and cant imagine the effort that went into making all these hand forged knives as one order


----------



## Krassi (Dec 20, 2017)

Yep .. he can make those 24/7 because they are instant gone 
Really sick that jannis is making them alone as a one man show..


And Badgertooth.. i have no more space for new knives and as you know turned my addiction to stones


----------



## valgard (Dec 20, 2017)

Krassi said:


> and its my "final knife"



LMAO yeah sure Daniel


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 20, 2017)

Krassi said:


> i got a custom Version of it and its my "final knife"


Late to comment but I'll just join the chorus, "Sure it is Daniel!"


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 27, 2017)

Ugg. Still stuck in Germany. International shipping has been absolutely trying these past few weeks.


----------



## Gnickrapon (Dec 27, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Ugg. Still stuck in Germany. International shipping has been absolutely trying these past few weeks.



So is mine but it was scanned in Frankfurt a week ago. I'm hoping it's in the air and on it's way. Surely it is......


----------



## Krassi (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah wish you luck and after merry christmas stuff!  and i am terrified that people react as expected to "final knife" like a addicted one says hell never smoke and drink any more till dinosaurs rule the world again  .. damned 
Actually my attention shifted to jnats


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 4, 2018)

Arrived today!!! To say I'm a fan is an understatement. Love the handle, but I can't tell whether it's been treated or not. A little water got on the handle and the grain raised almost instantly which suggests to me that it hasn't.....or am I missing something? Cheers


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 8, 2018)

(Bangs head on desk). Mine is still supposedly stuck in Germany. DHL tracking has not moved since 12/30/2017.


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> (Bangs head on desk). Mine is still supposedly stuck in Germany. DHL tracking has not moved since 12/30/2017.



Same...


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 8, 2018)

I got mine week ago, truly its amazing knife. Like everything about it. Damn.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 8, 2018)

Anton said:


> Same...



Me as well. But it's normal DHL which has a tendency to be super slow when shipping internationally.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 8, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> (Bangs head on desk). Mine is still supposedly stuck in Germany. DHL tracking has not moved since 12/30/2017.



Holiday season hasn't been kind to the postal system... Or maybe vice versa.

Not a Xerxes, but I have a package from Germany that was sent to DHL on Dec. 21st. They sent it along to USPS on the 23rd and since then it's been up in the air. Supposedly it's been sitting at ISC New York since Jan. 4th but who knows?


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 8, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> (Bangs head on desk). Mine is still supposedly stuck in Germany. DHL tracking has not moved since 12/30/2017.



I had a similar thing. Have you got the new updated tracking for your local carrier? I called them because the package hadn't moved for a week and a bit......apparently it was still sitting in Frankfurt. 2 days later I get the notification that it was in Sydney.


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2018)

Guess the USPS is not that horrible afterall


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 11, 2018)

(Bangs head on desk again). Still no movement.

In other news, something ordered 2 days ago from Denmark will be at my door on Monday.

Ugg.


----------



## Anton (Jan 11, 2018)

A bit ridiculous if you ask me 
Theres no way any piece of mail should take this long unless its coming by boat


----------



## YG420 (Jan 11, 2018)

Lol i think they probably did come on a boat, my tracking shows it left Germany on 1/2 and just arrived in the US on 1/10 &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 11, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> (Bangs head on desk again). Still no movement.
> 
> In other news, something ordered 2 days ago from Denmark will be at my door on Monday.
> 
> Ugg.



Contact Claudia. Something's not right there, no way it should be taking that long.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 11, 2018)

Gnickrapon said:


> Contact Claudia. Something's not right there, no way it should be taking that long.



Youd be surprised....

I once shipped a package to Austria, took 3 1/2 weeks (from Ireland)

Same day I shipped one to Switzerland (kinda close by Id say). Took 2 days.


Also: international tracking sucks, when its regular mail. Once it leaves the country of origin the tracking often stops (on that countries postal service website) .... you gotta use 3rd party tracking websites then....


----------



## CB1968 (Jan 12, 2018)

My Xerxes took around 3-4 weeks to arrive in Aus, was painfully slow!!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 12, 2018)

Gnickrapon said:


> Contact Claudia. Something's not right there, no way it should be taking that long.


I did. She basically said we need to be patient. [emoji30]


----------



## S-Line (Jan 12, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> I did. She basically said we need to be patient. [emoji30]



That seems to be her answer for everything.


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow that sucks guys. All I can say is it's worth the wait.


----------



## Anton (Jan 12, 2018)

There are procedures, we must follow process


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 12, 2018)

I feel like the dork hitting the elevator button repeatedly trying to get it to move faster. Refreshing DHL tracking several times a day. WELL the package jumped the pond today but is not yet in the USPS system to trace.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 12, 2018)

(Does little happy dance) guess what was waiting for me when I got home?

It's like 17 degrees out so I won't use it tonight but tomorrow after work...[emoji2]


----------



## Anton (Jan 12, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> View attachment 38229
> 
> 
> (Does little happy dance) guess what was waiting for me when I got home?
> ...



Do you normally prep outside ?  

And whats the handle sticking out above it?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 12, 2018)

No, it sat for several hours on my front porch and is super cold.

The handle is from Anton. It's an earlier Dalman and is awesome!


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 12, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> View attachment 38229
> 
> 
> (Does little happy dance) guess what was waiting for me when I got home?
> ...



Prepare to be very happy Vicky.


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 13, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> View attachment 38229
> 
> 
> (Does little happy dance) guess what was waiting for me when I got home?
> ...



:bliss:

So happy that I pulled the trigger on one of these, it's fantastic. Thanks to all that recommended.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm so jealous (and happy for all you guys, congrats) of those Xerxes. 
They look insane!


----------

